# Icecream / Crosscompile

## the-morpheus

Hallo

irgendwie funktioniert das  mit Icecream bei mir nicht richtig.

Folgende Situation:

2x Athlon X2 (64bit) (einer ist scheduler)

1x PIV (32bit)

1x Intel Atom(32bit)

alle können sich am scheduler anmelden und tun dies auch, schicken dann ihre jobs hin, und kompilieren dann doch alleine.

meine Einstellungen:

auf jedem client:

make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j10"
> 
> PREROOTPATH="/usr/lib/icecc/bin"

 

icecream:

 *Quote:*   

> ICECREAM_RUN_SCHEDULER="no"
> 
> ICECREAM_NETNAME="icehome"
> 
> ICECREAM_SCHEDULER_HOST="192.168.0.20"
> ...

 

auf dem server:

make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j10"
> 
> PREROOTPATH="/usr/lib/icecc/bin"

 

icecream:

 *Quote:*   

> ICECREAM_RUN_SCHEDULER="yes"
> 
> ICECREAM_NETNAME="icehome"
> 
> ICECREAM_SCHEDULER_HOST="192.168.0.20"
> ...

 

Muss ich noch irgendwelche Cross-Compiling Umgebungen einrichten? Dachte, das hätte sich mit icecream erledigt?

MFG

----------

## AmonAmarth

doch, du brauchst definiitv einen crosscompiler bei den heterogenen konstellationen, jeweils einen crosscompiler für die anderen architekturen

http://dev.gentoo.org/~bluebird/icecream.xml?style=printable

----------

## trikolon

aber wie ist das denn mit den cflags so? also ich habe bei meinem desktop einen C2D und als Server einen AMD X2 und hatte auch schon an so etwas gedacht...

gruß

----------

## the-morpheus

Da bin ich wieder

Bei mir funktioniert aber nicht mal das Cross-Compiling zwischen den 2 x86_64Bit PCs! Ich möchte das zuerst hinbekommen, ein Schritt nach dem anderen.

Update:

Unter Icemon/Outgoing jobs steht immer:

State => lokalonly

Und die Server Anzeige bleibt leer!

MFG

----------

